# Todo sea ...



## Mariposaya

Hallo allemaal,
 
In het krantenartikel “Hacemos esto desde la inocencia” (El País, 17/9/2009) kwam ik onderstaande Spaanse zin tegen, waarvan ik de betekenis niet goed begrijp en die me dus moeite kost om te vertalen. In de context wordt gesproken over de omstandigheden waarin de zanger Juanes een concert in Cuba ging geven.
 
Todo sea que nos respete la tormenta tropical.
 
Mijn poging: 
Alles gaat goed als de tropische storm ons maar spaart.
 
of zit ik er naast?


----------



## Joannes

*Todo sea por* is een manier om 'laat het allemaal zijn om' uit te drukken. Wellicht hier ook.

Naargelang de context iets als:
*En dat allemaal om...*
*Alles om...*


----------



## Mariposaya

Joannes said:


> *Todo sea por* is een manier om 'laat het allemaal zijn om' uit te drukken. Wellicht hier ook.
> 
> Naargelang de context iets als:
> *En dat allemaal om...*
> *Alles om...*


 
Joannes, naar aanleiding van jouw antwoord, is *"Laat het allemaal (zo) zijn dat de tropische storm ons spaart"* dan een juiste vertaling? (In de context wordt gesproken over de maatregelen die genomen zijn om er een goed concert van te maken, maar dat ze de storm niet in de hand hebben.)


----------



## Peterdg

Mariposaya said:


> Joannes, naar aanleiding van jouw antwoord, is *"Laat het allemaal (zo) zijn dat de tropische storm ons spaart"* dan een juiste vertaling? (In de context wordt gesproken over de maatregelen die genomen zijn om er een goed concert van te maken, maar dat ze de storm niet in de hand hebben.)


Ik heb het artikel even opgezocht (en gelezen)

Ik zou het vertalen als: "Mij allemaal eender, als de orkaan ons maar met rust laat" of "Het kan me niet schelen, als de orkaan ..."


----------



## Mariposaya

Peterdg said:


> Ik heb het artikel even opgezocht (en gelezen)
> 
> Ik zou het vertalen als: "Mij allemaal eender, als de orkaan ons maar met rust laat" of "Het kan me niet schelen, als de orkaan ..."


 
Hartelijk dank voor de vertaling, het is me nu veel duidelijker . Het leidt echter tot een volgende vraag over het gebruik van *todo sea que*, die ik waarschijnlijk in een ander forum (sólo español) moet stellen.


----------



## Peterdg

Mariposaya said:


> Hartelijk dank voor de vertaling, het is me nu veel duidelijker . Het leidt echter tot een volgende vraag over het gebruik van *todo sea que*, die ik waarschijnlijk in een ander forum (sólo español) moet stellen.


I denk dat in deze context "todo sea" op zichzelf staat en de "que" geen ondergeschikte zin inleidt die afhankelijk is van "todo sea" maar dat die "que" eerder behoort tot een elliptische constructie zoals "[espero] que nos respete".

Het volledige plaatje zou dan zijn: "Todo sea [y espero] que nos respete..."


----------



## Mariposaya

Peterdg said:


> I denk dat in deze context "todo sea" op zichzelf staat en de "que" geen ondergeschikte zin inleidt die afhankelijk is van "todo sea" maar dat die "que" eerder behoort tot een elliptische constructie zoals "[espero] que nos respete".
> 
> Het volledige plaatje zou dan zijn: "Todo sea [y espero] que nos respete..."


 
Wederom bedankt voor je informatie, Peterdg. De aanname dat *todo sea que* een vaste (minder frequente) uitdrukking in het Spaans zou vormen die altijd gepaard gaat met een onderschikkende bijzin die ingeluid wordt door *que*, was verkeerd van mij en heeft ook mijn verwarring over de betekenis van de zin doen ontstaan. Ik was niet op het idee van een elliptische constructie gekomen, maar het lijkt me inderdaad een logische verklaring. 
Joannes heeft me al laten zien dat *todo sea* vaak in combinatie met *por* gebruikt wordt, maar ik geloof niet dat dit gebruik hier van toepassing is. *Que* vormt dus geen syntactische eenheid met *todo* *sea* en is afhankelijk van het elliptische element. Zou de zin, ter voorkoming van verwarring, dan niet als volgt moeten zijn:

"Todo sea, que nos respete la tormenta tropical."

of verandert hiermee het semantische aspect van de zin?

Graag jouw visie.


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens mij staat jouw komma daar perfect op zijn plaats 

Ik zou ze er ook gezet hebben maar Spanjaarden zijn nogal sterk in elliptische constructies en _vergeten_ die dingen al eens.


----------



## Mariposaya

Mijn dank is groot. Deze zin heeft me al maanden achtervolgd en daar is nu een eind aan gekomen.


----------



## Joannes

Ik heb het artikel niet gelezen maar het lijkt me toch onwaarschijnlijk dat de *que*-propositie niet complementerend is hier.

Om eerlijk te zijn heb ik de constructie *todo sea que* nog nooit gezien of gehoord. Op het eerste gezicht geloofde ik dat ie equivalent was aan *todo sea* *por*; er bestaan tenslotte nog constructies waar *X por + naamwoord/infinitief* hetzelfde betekent als *X que + pv*. Met wat ik weet, denk ik dat het ook mogelijk is in deze context. Mariposaya zei: "In de context wordt gesproken over de maatregelen die genomen zijn om er een goed concert van te maken, maar dat ze de storm niet in de hand hebben."

Dan is alles in het werk gesteld om tropische storm in bedwang te houden en zo zou ik dat dan ook vertalen.

Maar omdat ik hoegenaamd niet vertrouwd ben met de constructie *todo sea que...* heb ik wat gegoogled en behalve andere constructies met dezelfde string (zoals *lo más importante de todo sea que ...*) vond ik ook dingen zoals het volgende op deze website:


> A partir de hoy, a partir de este momento, mi vida irá por donde diga yo.
> Todo sea que me llamen de algún trabajo y me coma mis palabras, pero de momento, el plan es ese.


Daar is het mijns inziens een synoniem van *igual (que)* in de zin van 'misschien, wie weet'. Dat kan in de context voor zover ik ze ken ook perfect. Eerst een heleboel gemekker over een tropische storm en de maatregelen ertegen en dan iets als: 'tja, wie weet is het allemaal niets'. (Meer gelinkt aan het tweede lid van Mariposaya's schetsing van de context: je hebt de storm toch niet in de hand)

Misschien moet je het toch eens vragen in SE.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik plak hier even de context:


> El evento carece de patrocinadores comerciales más allá de los apoyos puntuales que en materia de "hospedaje y viajes" han podido recibir. "El resto lo ponemos nosotros. Por eso no podíamos pagar luces; serían otros 150.000 dólares; y por eso no tenemos techo. Había que decidir entre techo o colocar pantallas. Los cubanos nos dijeron que preferían las pantallas y así será", aseguró el autor de _Camisa negra_ o _A Dios le pido_. "Todo sea que nos respete la tormenta tropical", añadió Bosé.


Het gaat erover dat de organizatoren niet genoeg geld hebben om zowel een (af)dak (zodat ze ook lichten kunnen plaatsen) als (grote) schermen te plaatsen. De Cubanen hebben gekozen voor een scherm zodat er geen verlichting kan geplaatst worden. Bosé (ik veronderstel Miguel Bosé, een Spaans zanger) reageert op die beslissing met de zin in kwestie. 
Ik interpreteer het dus als iets in de aard van: "[Of er nu licht is of een scherm] = todo sea (letterlijk: alles mag er wezen)= het is mij allemaal eender, als de storm ons maar spaart"


----------



## Mariposaya

Joannes, ik vrees dat ik niet geheel duidelijk ben geweest in de verklaring van de context. In de tekst wordt gesproken over het feit dat de artiesten door een gebrek aan financiële middelen bepaalde keuzes hebben moeten maken betreffende de voorzieningen van het concert, zoals het niet kunnen overkappen van het podium. Vervolgens eindigt de alinea met de zin: *"Todo sea que nos respete la tormenta tropical"*.



> Por eso no podíamos pagar luces; serían otros 150.000 dólares; y por eso no tenemos techo. Había que decidir entre techo o colocar pantallas. Los cubanos nos dijeron que preferían las pantallas y así será", aseguró el autor de _Camisa negra_ o _A Dios le pido_. "Todo sea que nos respete la tormenta tropical", añadió Bosé.


 
Jouw punt (dat het toch een complementerende que-propositie is) en vergelijking met *igual (que)* verdient nader onderzoek. Ik denk dat de tijd nu rijp is om deze kwestie aan onze Spaanstalige vienden op SE voor te leggen. Ook jij veel dank voor je bijdrage, je hebt de discussie weer in een andere richting gestuurd. Echter, ik weet nu niet meer goed waar de sleutel te vinden...


----------



## Joannes

Mariposaya said:


> Ik denk dat de tijd nu rijp is om deze kwestie aan onze Spaanstalige vienden op SE voor te leggen.


Ik zag het. Blijkt dat Peter gelijk had over de 'esperemos'-betekenis, en ik over het feit dat het toch een complementerende *que*-zin moest zijn. Zo zijn we met z'n drietjes toch nog dicht bij de waarheid gekomen, vind ik.


----------



## Mariposaya

Joannes said:


> Blijkt dat Peter gelijk had over de 'esperemos'-betekenis, en ik over het feit dat het toch een complementerende *que*-zin moest zijn. Zo zijn we met z'n drietjes toch nog dicht bij de waarheid gekomen, vind ik.


 
Helemaal mee eens, maar wat me blijft bevreemden is dat geen van ons drieën, die toch naar mijn idee de nodige ervaring met het Spaans hebben, de uitdrukking kende, terwijl het blijkbaar een wijd verbreid gebruik heeft. Mij viel wel op dat de overgrote meerderheid van de voorbeelden die ik op internet vond uit fora en blogs komen. Zou het misschien meer in spreektaal ("lenguaje coloquial") dan schrijftaal gebruikt worden?


----------

